# Face masks



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, so for the record.....I have worn one mask in the last few weeks, I had to paint a couple of small parts so I got a rattle can and did some spraying, didn't want color coordinated buggers 
But.....I find it truly amazing how many folks do. And most, like 90%, have no idea how to properly wear a mask...they would still get them color coordinated buggers.....they handle them indiscriminately, but they wear them like good little citizens. Now let me say this, if someone is sick, I appreciate them wearing a mask, I think it's a good policy to adopt. But what about if your not sick or showing symptoms? Oh, "well, the virus is most contagious 'before' symptoms occur".....really. Where exactly is that proof, I haven't seen it....and speaking of that, where is the proof that mask wearing is good overall for the human body? In so far as transmitting the virus, where is that proof? If I had to guess, the exact opposite is true.....people are constantly touching their mask, increasing exposure for themselves. In so far as the overall effectiveness of masks.....I heard a "expert" (take that for what it's worth) but apparently he is an engineer for masks. His analogy was this....trying to stop this or any other virus with a n95 mask is like stopping gnats (do y'all know what those are?...if not, we have some if you want I can ship) with a chain link fence  
So I'd like to get y'alls take on it.....I'm not wearing one because I don't go anywhere that I can't maintain 6' and if it happens that it gets too crowded I'm just gonna break out the shootin' Irons and eliminate a few so we won't be so crowded  Thankfully I live in a State that has a good republican governor, I have meet him on numerous occasions, I donated heavily to his campaign, he's a good guy....
It's no more apparent than now guys/gals, elections matter, get involved in your state and local government any way you can....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

We have been mandated in Indiana to were them by our governor that fake right and went left. He was going to sock a class b misdemeanor on top of it. All the county police and prosecutors put out statements immediately that they will not enforce it and he rescinded the penalty. I refuse to wear one, period.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Makes you wonder if the left leaning politians invested in some of these PPE companies before this all went down...

Its crazy around here...Governor has made the mandate you MUST wear a mask anytime you are "in public". One gas station doesnt care in the least if no mask, the next one will literally run you out the door if you dont have one...

Max capacity in ANY resturant is 25%. It doesnt matter if they can space people 6 ft apart they still must abide by the 25%. That's insane. What business can operate at 25% capacity at PEAK times and be profitable??? What's even crazier is the restaurants were shut down for around 9 weeks then allowed to open at 50% capacity, then told after a few weeks it has to be 25% cap...

Then to top if off our Sec of health is transgender so anybody that has anything negative to say about him/her is saying it because she is transgender so its hate speech. Of course it has nothing to do with the fact that she does a terrible job! The insanity is unreal!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

PaMike said:


> Makes you wonder if the left leaning politians invested in some of these PPE companies before this all went down...
> 
> Its crazy around here...Governor has made the mandate you MUST wear a mask anytime you are "in public". One gas station doesnt care in the least if no mask, the next one will literally run you out the door if you dont have one...
> 
> ...


About the way it is here.

Initially I thought the virus was a hoax, and waited for it to go the way of whatever the hot topic of the day goes. During the initial "scare tactic" time accepted the fact that there might be something 'going around'. Had concerns of how all of this was going to be used against us. Didn't buy into the mask and sanitizer program. Took the recommendations of mask wearing in business as just that, a recommendation, and accepted the harsh looks for going without. Jeff's appointment for ultrasounds and oncologist required masks. Was in a medical facility, willingly complied. They didn't require masks during flu season but do understand their cautions. Now, esteemed governor has mandated masks and using the "white house" guidelines of reducing restaurant capacity to 25%. It's all a control thing, purely political.

Since business have been forced to require customers to wear mask, last week I did to simply get my shopping done. One store the clerk there had told me early on about her fears for her husband with severe health issues and she is the only one working. She was about a basket case then. She has been at work for the past four months so apparently she hasn't gotten the virus or been off for caring for her husband. That store was one where I wore the mask out of consideration for her.

There are a couple of weeks remaining on the "30 day mandate" and most likely that will be extended.

I do wear a mask mowing the yard; I do wear a mask rebaling hay. I know what those mask look like on the inside after those jobs and they aren't going to protect from a microscopic virus.

If people feel safe wearing a mask, have at it; I'm not going to rip it off their face.

Shelia


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Makes you wonder if the left leaning politians invested in some of these PPE companies before this all went down...
> 
> Its crazy around here...Governor has made the mandate you MUST wear a mask anytime you are "in public". One gas station doesnt care in the least if no mask, the next one will literally run you out the door if you dont have one...
> 
> ...


The bigger untold story about him, her, or whatever it is, is she took her elderly mother OUT of a nursing home during the height of this mess and put her in a much safer hotel room, while our beloved PA seniors died at an alarming rate in nursing homes.

Nothing to see there, keep moving..... 

But the transgender nature of this individual does make criticism much more difficult in this world where everyone is an injured fawn.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Wyoming has not mandated masks; at least not yet. I feel that if you are healthy, why wear a mask. Went down to Rawlins to put a bull back on the cows today and stopped at Muddy Gap, well to pee, and get a candy bar; the guy there said I needed a mask, I was not to polite about it, as I told him off; just a couple words and went on my way. One would they that you would not alienate your clientele out in the middle of nowhere. I usually don't stop there and now I wont ever again. I still think this whole thing has been hyped up in order to get Trump out of office, and had we had Clinton in office we would not be where we are today.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You made mention, "if you're healthy"....what about those that have had it? Still healthy, and in terms of the virus transmission, negligible.....so if you've had it, you should be exempt. And because no one really knows if they've had it, if they haven't been tested, we should all be exempt. If you have symptoms of a sickness, common courtesy dictates usage. 
I'll tell you this, if you've had it, or if you've had it in your household, you've experienced being treated like a lepur......the fear being perpetrated is absolutely insane.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Goobnor Pooper here mandated masks... guess what? I haven't worn one and I don't plan on wearing one. His handling of this whole mess has been with a napoleonic complex. He is a tyrant that picks and chooses who is deemed worthy of operating their business 5 months in. Hundreds can go to stores but no more than 25 people at a racetrack? Get out of here. Now there's a ban on alcohol sales after 11, the only thing that covers everybody. He's been supporting the leftist protestors and and called anyone else that opposes bigots. Has been caught over and over not following his own orders.

Most folks ain't wearing them correctly. Second, folks stay even further away from you when you don't wear one. Third, I won't be a mindless sheep.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

To clarify, I don't think the virus is a hoax. I think the political posturing that is selective of who can excercise their liberties is the hoax.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Wearing masks is just a statistical help, you aren't even trying to stop 100%, even a 50% reduction in transmission rates is a huge help.

Trying to trap the larger particles that can get launched a long ways in a cough and block some of the same that are inbound.

While the virus itself is very small, its transported in water droplets that are substantially larger that a simple mask can help with.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

At this point, I don't believe anything!

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Wearing masks is just a statistical help, you aren't even trying to stop 100%, even a 50% reduction in transmission rates is a huge help.
> 
> Trying to trap the larger particles that can get launched a long ways in a cough and block some of the same that are inbound.
> 
> While the virus itself is very small, its transported in water droplets that are substantially larger that a simple mask can help with.


That's what we were told early, early on.....much water has run under the bridge since then, but I agree with the hypothesis, we just don't know if it's true. And therein lies the problem with the entire flawed process that we've been sold. It's easy to get on board, common sense dictates the usage of face masks if you're in a vulnerable population. If you're in an extremely vulnerable population, I'd shelter as much as possible and hope for 1) vaccine or 2) better treatment protocol. The problem with this virus/treatment seems to be the way it behaves from person to person is quite unpredicatable. But, even more disturbing to me....the consensus is that this virus either broke containment from a "coronavirus research lab" or conventionally (more sinister things coulda happened but...) if China had a research lab that was "studying coronavirus" and I assume the U.S. may have one as well, idk...but why is it that we seem to know so little about this virus? It's transmission method can't be that much different than SARS, etc. testing shouldn't be that much different....why is it like we are snookered behind the 8 ball and playing catch-up. It certainly has the feel of the more sinister plot theory. 
Like I said before, I wear a mask anytime I'm painting or using pesticides....I would use one if I felt I couldn't maintain 6' and had the potential to be around a vulnerable person/s. But I make that decision and I stay away from that scenario....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Fauci says we need goggles too now! I am thinking about grabbing a SCABA off of the fire truck next time I need to go to Walmart just to see the look on people's face!


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, the great state of Wisconsin's liberal Governor just implemented a mask mandate. $200 fine if you are caught without one. It gets worse every day!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They’ve done a bunch of work over last few months and transmission via eyes and nose/mouth have been shown to be the main method. Despite all the early focus on cleaning from the testing on virus survival on surfaces, last I read they haven’t had an actual proven case of transmission via surface to hand to person.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I wear a mask when I go into a small grocery store (where I've been getting our grub for the last few months). It's out in the country, just an over grown party store in size, with a great meat department. Normally, I'm the only customer in the store (8 am). Haven't been to Kroger, Miejers or Wally World, even though it would be much cheaper place to buy grub.

I wear on going to other business' that have the mandated mask sign up. As far as the feed store, no it's easy enough to keep 12' (double the 6' suggested) distance. And we don't require our customers to 'mask up' (just don't tell our Gov.). However, we do ask them not to spit on us. 

Now, if I outside then normally I lean on one side of the pickup truck bed, while the person I'm visiting with can lean on the other. But I suppose we might be in violation of the 6' rule. Same we would with some pickup trucks if we are leaning on the same side of the box. One more reason not to buy a short bed box pickup. 

Larry


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I dislike the government "mandating" anything, but I understand the rationale. I also realize that small, semi-rural Rockmart GA is a lot different than, say, New York City, where people are packed into elevators and mass transit like sardines. We've had a few cases in our county, mostly from folks working out of town in a more urban area and bringing it home. Unfortunately, one of the local nursing homes has had an outbreak with one death so far, but these are the most vulnerable population we have. Praying for the families.

I truly wish that the politicians in Washington begin acting like adults and in the best interest for ALL AMERICANS. But, they politicized this virus months ago and there doesn't seem to be any middle ground - at least, until after the election. There is so much misinformation out there that you don't know what to believe anymore.

For the most part, I will err on the side of caution. I try to time my visits to the grocery store and large box retailers (Home Depot, Walmart, etc) during off hours and I will wear a mask. In smaller stores with less foot traffic, I may skip the mask


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> They've done a bunch of work over last few months and transmission via eyes and nose/mouth have been shown to be the main method. Despite all the early focus on cleaning from the testing on virus survival on surfaces, last I read they haven't had an actual proven case of transmission via surface to hand to person.


now just how the hell do they know that.....I mean really. Do they have test subjects that voluntarily expose themselves and then monitor the exact moment they develop symptoms? Know what I'm sayin' just how do they determine where the person got the virus? How is that ever determined? Viral strain maybe but that would take time and certainly not proof of actual transmission time or method. It's just so damned hocus pocus....but again, why? We should know, unless they weren't studying corona virus but were developing it.....the latter makes more sense now. It seems we don't know shit....except that some die and others don't even know they have it. That's about the extent of our knowledge....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Well that's why the recommendations changed, early they could test where the virus was found on surfaces and people that got sick were around those surfaces so it was a prudent call to guess they were a vector.

The way they figure out it's transmission by mouth / eyes is by studying people that got sick and identifying who they got it from. Sone good clean data cases, ie one known sick person transmitting to others in a workplace with video coverage, or with detailed observations from others quickly builds data.

It's no different than trouble shooting an electric fence that's out of service. You look around for stuff laying on it and broken wires, ground connections, then start in on connections and bad insulators. If animals keep getting out you have to sit and watch where they are getting out. You have experience from previous fence failures so you know the stuff that is likely to cause problems then keep refining. Just happens in this case COVID is already crowding the fence hard while you're trying to get it back up to full voltage.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Slow....everyday life is much more dynamic that grass growing on a damn electric fence....that’s a poor analogy. I’ve heard several people say “yea, she got it from this, that, there, them, they, her, him, I say bullshit. How did my wife get it? We will never know....seems entirely plausible to touch an infected surface and then introduce through a mucus membrane inadvertently. The normal person touches their face hundreds of times a day. No doubt that it’s a vessel for infection....it would be ignorant to think or assume otherwise. I personally think hand washing and staying away from folks is the best plan, but then again, I can stay away from people. Some folks are not afforded that luxury....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Staying away from folks is sure fire approach, just hard to accomplish for some parts of the world.

I know the surface transmission is plausible, it just seems to be lower frequency such that it hasn't been proven. Maybe once temperatures drop and droplets on surfaces don't dry out, and the UV rays are less intense it will get documented.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Seems I read somewhere about how we could use our cell phones for tracing. They already know where the cell phones are at. I forgot which county it was in Michigan that had the most 'outsiders' over the Memorial Day weekend but the Government knew.

You could elect to get notifications or not. If someone tests positive for the virus, they put in the notification in their phone. It signals every phone that was within some distance, within a certain time frame. What you do with that info is your choice.

For example: I test positive, I put info in phone of date of test, minus 2-3 days (for the chance that I was contagious before symptoms appeared). All phones that we within say 50' would be notified that potentially phone was in a area that the virus was.

I know clear as mud. :huh:

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

More research, documentation, data points is certainly needed and I assume they were doing that type of work at CDC here, but to be honest we have been very negligent here in the states when it comes to infectious diseases. In clinics, nursing homes, hospitals etc. so if nothing else, maybe some real positive changes will occur in regards to that. I'm sure that's echoed in just about every country, we've certainly been lulled to sleep somewhat. But, we also didn't have the same problems with other corona virus pandemics, certainly not the news coverage, fear mongering, and intense coverage that this one has provided. One big component that may have exacerbated the fear is "social media/ network".... the others may have had some of that, but most certainly not to the level we have today....
So we are left to rely on WHO which has proven to be a useless organization fraught with corruption and milking our generosity out of millions of hard earned tax paying dollars. But don't worry, we have a back-up plan, we apparently have been "closely monitoring" the woohan facility and their cutting edge research. I'll bet a dime to a doughnut, and we will probably never know the truth....this virus came out of that facility. 
But ya know, sometimes life will hand you lemons....but no reason we can make lemonade.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Seems I read somewhere about how we could use our cell phones for tracing. They already know where the cell phones are at. I forgot which county it was in Michigan that had the most 'outsiders' over the Memorial Day weekend but the Government knew.
> 
> You could elect to get notifications or not. If someone tests positive for the virus, they put in the notification in their phone. It signals every phone that was within some distance, within a certain time frame. What you do with that info is your choice.
> 
> ...


Ifn I Wuz to git that notification, I'm comin' Lookin' for ya'......ima flatten your tires if nothin else


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Ifn I Wuz to git that notification, I'm comin' Lookin' for ya'......ima flatten your tires if nothin else


I didn't mean you would know it was me (that info, would be need to know basis, ha, ha). You would know that your chances were greatly enhanced, because of phone's location/time. So you could possibly make more informed decisions. Like what if some 'borrowed' your phone (sucker, teach them to steal).

Wait a minute, dumb idea, seems you would need to apply common sense and I not sure all those folks with 'Obama phones' know about common sense. 

If I knew I was potentially exposed, I would be more cautious for 14 days, verses doing stuff.

I was looking for ya on yesterday's news. Thought you would be 'rubbing some elbows' at the state capital, maybe even giving a speech  or are you self 'quarantined'. Someone needed to rebut our ex-president endorsing de-funding police, what an idiot.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No I wasn't Larry, my longtime friend and neighbor is the public safety commissioner for the State so I get all the info I want or need from him....they threw Molotov cocktails in his office, sprayed graffiti etc. the other day in downtown ATL. He retired a few years ago as our Sherrif and took this one as an interim deal back in January....he had no idea what the Lord had in store for him  but, he's the right man in the right place at the right time, but I hate it for him....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw that idiot addressing his morons the other day....sickening


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We got a heck of a lot bigger problem than masks or Covid. One that will be coming to a head soon. And one that I cannot understand why it hasn't already been addressed, but then again, I am not privy to such information.

Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

In case anyone thinks they are all like that.....this guy will show you what faith and courage have in common.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Real faith.

Regards, Mike


----------

